# What's your top 3 "dream hunts"?



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine are:

1. Wyoming Pronghorn

2. Wyoming Bighorn Sheep

3. Manitoba Black Bear


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

*mine are Grizzly, another Dall sheep and ,predators of every kind we have.*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

1. Brown bear

2. Alaska moose

3. Canadian black bear


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Alaska for Grizzly, Africa for Cape Buffalo, Northern AZ for Elk


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

1.cape buffalo

2.prarie dog

3.grizzly


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

alaskan moose with bow

alaskan brown bear with bow

african cape buffalo with bow


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

This one is easy.

200" typical whitetail

200" non typical whitetail

200" whitetail with drop tines

All taken with my crossbow on my 10 acre property here in Ohio.

You wanted dreams, you goe 'em!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

1.) African Bull Elephant. 2.) Alaskan Kodiak Bear. 3.) African Lion...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Well mine would be a moose hunt up north, a monster.....like a 400+lb monster..... HUGE tusk boar down south and last but not least a 200"+ double drop tine Ohio buck. The first two are just a dream.......the third one.....it's coming......ya know what I mean Rick.LOL shhhhhhhhhh!!!


The moose are in the 1000-1500 pound range normally.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

1. Caribou in Alaska

2. Red Stag in New Zealand

3. Moose in Alaska


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

1. Vancouver Island or W. British Columbia black bear. (This one is gonna happen for my 50th! Just two more years!)

2. B.C. Stone Sheep for a 40"+ ram

3. 3 days of coyote hunting with Tom Austin or Tony Tebbe


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh!!! Oh!!! Forgot one, would probably be #2 actually. DIY Idaho wolf hunt!! This one is gonna happen in the ext few years as well!! So I guess the Stone Sheep dream falls to #4!! Lol


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just three? Hmmm.....

Alaska for Wolf,Grizzly,Wolverine

Africa for Leopard,Lion,Hyena

S. America for Jaguar,Jaguarundi,Panther


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Eastern turkeys

Whitetails

Moose

Bison


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I was on a roll and couldn't quit at 3.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha, well I'll add Texas Javelina and Arkansas Razorback Pig to my list then, make it an odd 5


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i had wolf on my dream hunt list

but doing that this year,like last two week ends,this week end and untill the end of january :razz:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

best of luck to you on that wolf hunt.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Colorado Elk

Alaska Brown Bear

Florida Gator


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Gator Wolf Australian Dingo


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All in Alaska
1. Grizzly
2. Wolf
3. Caribou

All 3 with a bow or 460 S


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Im gonna stray from the pack a little....

1. Russia for Kamchatka Steelhead.

2. Argentina for Sea Run Brown Trout.

3. Any place I can harvest a Russian Boar.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Three hunts. Multiple animals. Oooooo, I forgot croc!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Largemouth fish in all the southeast states.

Hunt Yotes with someone who knows what they are doing.

Praire dog hunt somewhere out west.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I only have 2

#1-North American Grand slam with a bow(thats 30 some hunts but we'll call it 1)

#2-Turkey grand slam- all 5 not 4!!! with a bow

PS-I like your number 2 awd199!


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

1. Rocky mountain for Elk 
2. Alaska for Caribou 
3. New zealand for Red Stag 

All with a bow.


----------

